
Ask HN: Front-end engineering positions with Visa sponsorship UK/Canada? - employee123
I&#x27;m a front-end engineer with about 4 years experience currently working for a big Co in Europe but looking to relocate to an English speaking country.<p>How easy&#x2F;possible is it to find front-end engineering positions in Canada&#x2F;UK with companies willing to sponsor Visa. I know Canada recently has a Tech visa program.
======
gamechangr
There is missing info.

Do you have a CS degree? Is it from somewhere that Canada/UK would recognize?

Do you have any connections locally? It's quite hard to "get discovered" by
some kind of tech recruiter and convince a company its worth the 3 month
hassle.

If you have friends though - it can be fairly straightforward. They go and
tell their hiring managers "We really need this guy". Many times - that's all
you need for an offer.

